# free firewood



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

About a cord Of perfect camping sized pieces of 2 x 4 and 4 x 4's. Pm for address. In clinton


----------



## Buck fever (Apr 22, 2014)

Do you still have the fire wood? I am taking some scouts out camping this week and during the summer and could use some scrap wood


----------

